# Internet Calling Setup



## rockinrollman92 (Aug 9, 2012)

I am trying to get Google Voice, SipDroid, and PBXes to work together for internet calling because my regular reception at my house and other places is terrible. A long time ago i had this set up and it worked great but i stopped because i switch phone providers for awhile, but now I'm back on my old service and need it again. the problem is i wanted to strt from scratch so i deleted my old pbxes account and now when i try to use SipDroid to auto link my pbxes and my google voice account together an error pops up for a second saying "trunk already in use by [email protected]!" what should i do?

Much help appreciated, I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling sipdroid and google voice, creating another pbxes account and deleting that one, and even creating a secondary gmail account without making a primary one because I'm told i would loose all my apps if i did that


----------

